# Food Suggestions for my Boston Terriers



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

We are thinking of switching dog foods and are looking for suggestions we currently feed Eagle Pack (chicken & rice) ..We have fed EVO,Chicken Soup,Orijen and Nutro.We do still feed Nutro canned with everything as our dogs are picky eaters and with there supplements ect I want them to eat there food as soon as it is given.

So we are looking for suggestions for foods to try out as I like to rotate there food.

We have 4 Boston Terriers 1 is 3 and the others are all under a year .They are all pretty active BUT I find with the higher protien higer fat I have stomach and bowel issues any suggestions ??? 

I would Love to hear from BT owners


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a picky eater...and I switched to Blue Buffalo Dry and he loves it....very good ingredients plus vitamins


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I use Wellness Super5mix and have had great results. They also have a grainless formula. I used Blue Buffalo for a long time with great results also. I am looking into rotating with Taste of the Wild(which is grainless)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

My tattoo artist has two Bostons, both rescues, and one for only a month or so and they use Nature's Variety. Your food choices should be by what issues your dogs have, if any. Out of my three dogs, I only have one who can eat anything. Are they overweight, underweight? Prone to ear infections? Older with arthritis? How is their skin? Their coat? All this can help in food decisions


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

We have no known Health issues,But my only concern is everytime that we go on a hihg fat/protien food we have alot of digestive problems.


----------



## cyan2008 (Apr 7, 2009)

The replies given above are good. but i will advice that you consult and make use of the services of some experts in this area. your dog's needs may quite be different from mine, and a proper study of your dog's nutritional needs will be much helpful.

Good Luck


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I had good luck with Taste Of The Wild with my Boston. I tried Wellness and that gave him terrible gas (even for a Boston )...so we switched over to TOTW and he has been doing great on it......


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Pugmom- I had them on TOTW and they did pretty good maybe I will have to go back


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you just want a different food to rotate with the EPHS chicken? Or are you not happy with the EPHS and wanting a new food? If you want to rotate, why don't you just rotate the different flavors/proteins within EPHS. This is what I am doing right now and it is working great (altho' I'm going to add Flint River Ranch Lamb & Rice and their Trout formula in my rotation soon). All the foods everyone mentioned are good too, of course, so if you choose one of those it would be fine. BTW, I love Bostons!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

Maddie is part Boston. We feed her Merrick and Fromm for dry. She gets a teaspoon of Merrick wet on her food. She does well on both brands, but every dog is different.


----------

